# Will 17 inch wheels fit?



## StolemyCorrado (Mar 30, 2007)

2002 a6 avant Quattro 3.0l stock setup is 16 inch wheels. I've seen some discrepencys that indicate a different control arm is needed to run 17 inch rims. Is this true? Or are 17's fine?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah I've seen that too. I'm not 100% sure but according to what I've found out so far the 16" cars have steel uprights and the 17/18" cars have alloy uprights. Possibly it was done to compensate for the unsprung weight of the larger wheels, as I haven't seen a 16" wheel car with alloy uprights, or vice-versa.

Either way, 17s & 18s definitely fit just fine on cars that came stock with 16s.


----------

